# FR: Qui sont ces personnages ? / Qui est absent ? - accord du verbe



## THeCriMsonLorD

Qui *sont* ces personnages sur l'illustration ?
Qui *est* ces personnages sur l'illustration ?
which one is correct ?


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Il est=he is
Ils sont=they are
The first one is the correct one.


----------



## THeCriMsonLorD

the problem is that my french teacher says that if we are asking about the subject ,then the conjugation of the verb after "qui" is like the conjugation of the verb with Il so the correct answer is qui est...?
for example
qui est absent ? Jean et marion sont absents.
Is That right ?


----------



## Bezoard

Your teacher is right.
You could read :
Qui est-ce ? / Qui sont-ce ? / Qui sont-ils ?
You could however,  exceptionally, say "Qui sont absents ?" if you have just heard that two persons are absent but you have not got their name. However, even in this situation,  we can use "Qui est absent ?".


----------



## Maître Capello

Don't confuse the two grammatical roles of the interrogative pronoun _qui_. It may indeed be a subject pronoun or a predicative pronoun. The verb always agrees with the subject.

_Qui *sont* ces personnages ?_ — _Ces personnages sont des clowns._ → subject = _ces personnages_; predicative noun = _qui / des clowns
Qui *est* absent ? — Mes parents sont absents._ → subject = _qui / mes parents_; predicative adjective = _absent(s)_
_Qui *vois*-tu ? — Je vois Marc. _→ subject = _tu / je_; predicative noun = _qui / Marc_
_Qui *voit* des fantômes ? — Marc voit des fantômes. _→ subject = _qui / Marc_; predicative noun = _des fantômes_



Bezoard said:


> You could however, exceptionally, say "Qui sont absents ?" if you have just heard that two persons are absent but you have not got their name. However, even in this situation, we can use "Qui est absent ?".


To me, the singular is the only option in this case. The plural would be odd.


----------



## gouro

Maître Capello said:


> _Qui *est* absent ? — Mes parents sont absents._


Bonjour,
Ne peut-on dire " qui *sont *absents" dans une réunion où l'on remarque qu'il y a plusieurs personnes absentes ?
Où c'est toujours " qui *est *absent" qui convient ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand le sujet est un nom pluriel, le verbe doit s'accorder avec lui :

_Qui *sont* ces personnages ?_ (Le sujet _ces personnages_ étant pluriel, le verbe se met aussi impérativement au pluriel.)​
Quand le sujet est le pronom interrogatif _qui_, le verbe est singulier :

_Qui *est* absent ?_ ​_Qui *sont* absents ?_ ​
On emploierait même le singulier en réponse à une affirmation au pluriel :

_— Ils *sont* absents.
— Qui *est* absent ? / Qui est-ce qui *est* absent ?_


----------



## olivier68

Notons qu'il est possible de trouver des exceptions (comme toujours !) : utilisation de "qui" interrogatif (diret ou indirect) avec un verbe au pluriel. Mais elles sont extrêmement rares et encore plus rares en français contemporain.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les exemples où _qui_ est attribut ou complément d'objet (direct ou indirect) n'ont rien d'exceptionnel : _Qui sont ces personnages ? Qui voyez-vous ? À qui ont-ils fait ce cadeau ?_

Pour _qui_ pronom interrogatif *sujet*, la seule exception que j'envisagerais de nos jours serait pour reprendre une affirmation avec un attribut nominal pluriel dont le sujet est inaudible ou demande clarification.

_— _…_ sont des imbéciles.
— Qui sont des imbéciles ?_


----------



## olivier68

Oui. Je parlais bien d'un _qui_ interrogatif sujet avec verbe au pluriel. Deux exemples inspirés de Grevisse :

- Lorsque les universités fermèrent, devinez qui furent contents.
- Avec toute cette foule, on se demandait qui monteraient les premiers dans le train.

Mais je concède bien volontiers que l'on est ici dans des cas un peu "border-line" ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas ce sont des *interrogatives indirectes*, ce qui est un peu différent. Mais je comprends maintenant que c'est de cela que vous parliez dans votre précédent message en écrivant « interrogatif (direct ou indirect) » ; vous ne parliez pas de complément d'objet.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Pour _qui_ pronom interrogatif *sujet*, la seule exception que j'envisagerais de nos jours serait pour reprendre une affirmation avec un attribut nominal pluriel dont le sujet est inaudible ou demande clarification.
> 
> _— _…_ sont des imbéciles.
> — Qui sont des imbéciles ?_


C'est à peu près le cas que j'envisageais au message 4.
_— ... et ... sont absents !
— Qui sont absents ?_


----------



## olivier68

Cela dit, les deux exemples que j'ai indiqués peuvent facilement se mettre en interrogation directe.
Feriez-vous une distinction entre direct/indirect pour "qui" en tant que sujet ? Simple question.
A mon sens, il y a peut-être une distinction/tolérance à faire selon que le verbe est "être", ou un autre.
Par exemple, la formulation, que j'ai déjà utilisée à l'oral spontanément :
_"Mais qui prirent ces décisions ?
Qui furent absents lors du vote de cette décision ?"_.
Peut-être est-ce incorrect, je ne sais pas... Il est parfois besoin d'insister sur le pluriel.


----------



## atcheque

Bezoard said:


> _— _Qui sont absents ?


Bonjour,

Ça me paraît très étrange avec un adjectif _(voire un passif ou participe dans d'autres exemples)_.


----------



## olivier68

Je suis bien d'accord que cela semble étrange... Mais dans des contextes très particuliers, serait-ce à rejeter ?


----------



## atcheque

olivier68 said:


> dans des contextes très particuliers, serait-ce à rejeter ?


je ne verrais ça que comme une blague


----------



## gouro

Ok je comprends. Cela signifie que la phrase suivante est à rejeter, ah le français !

Qui *peuvent* lire vos messages et les comprendre n'*ont* aucune lacune en français.


----------



## olivier68

Ben voila ! La phrase précédente de @gouro ne me choque vraiment pas. On pourrait même la mettre sous forme d'interrogative directe. Mais je ne dis pas qu'elle est correcte _stricto sensu_. Je conçois qu'elle puisse choquer. Mais c'est "haute voltige" ;-)
J'ai en fait l'impression, dans la pratique, que ce "qui" interrogatif sujet indéfini, reprend implicitement une valeur d'interrogatif défini (lequel ?, interrogatif "démonstratif ?) qui lui redonne cette capacité d'accord du verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> C'est à peu près le cas que j'envisageais au message 4.
> _— ... et ... sont absents !
> — Qui sont absents ?_


Cela fait pour moi une grosse différence que l'attribut soit nominal ou adjectival. Je ne mettrais personnellement jamais le verbe au pluriel dans le second cas.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour moi, ça ne fait pas plus de différence qu'au singulier où les deux constructions sont possibles. 
_Qui est absent ? Qui est un imbécile ?_


----------



## olivier68

Comme je disais, c'est, à mon sens très "_border-line_" : il faut distinguer la régle "absolue" de la pratique et de l'usage.


----------



## Bezoard

Nous sommes tous d'accord pour reconnaître que l'usage est très restreint !


----------



## olivier68

oui !


----------

